# Ga.dept.of Ag. has suspended chicken sales.



## Jeff Raines (Mar 17, 2017)

Effective immediately all poultry exhibitions, shows, sales (flea markets, auction markets), swaps,
and meets in the State of Georgia are suspended until further notice. 

http://agr.georgia.gov/Data/Sites/1...ses/files/2017/GA-Poultry-Suspension-Memo.pdf


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 29, 2017)

Tractor Supply and local feed stores are still selling live poultry.I asked a person at T/S why they could still do it and she said it did not affect business only person to person sales.


----------



## brownhounds (Mar 31, 2017)

I don't understand why Tractor Supply can still sell.  An auction is a business and a livelihood for many people, but they cant sell.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 31, 2017)

brownhounds said:


> I don't understand why Tractor Supply can still sell.  An auction is a business and a livelihood for many people, but they cant sell.



Maybe T/S confirms the chicks come from suppliers that are sickness free....IDK,just a thought.


----------



## wildlands (Mar 31, 2017)

Yes you can still purchase chicks from the big producers that ship Postal service. These are coming from areas with no cases. If they were to ever get a case then they would no longer be able to ship.


----------



## griffrog (May 8, 2017)

This ban has now been lifted. http://agr.georgia.gov/Data/Sites/1/media/ag_animalindustry/animal_health/files/Poultry-assembly-suspension-release-Letter-4-19-17.pdf


----------

